# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  خيمة المجادعات

## الطيب تمبول

*تحدي عديل
فوق حب الزعيم عاز زول يجادعني وده شغلي :wulsh2n010937esxh8:
دوبيت في الزعيم ناس النم والمسادير
يجو خاشين
واحد يخش لينا بي حاجه
نحنا اسياد بلد...ما فينا زول ماسورة
مريخ النجوم...دوما دوام منصورة
العاب الزعيم كوره وكمان مقصوره
ملكنا العجب...ذاك الفتي الاسطورة 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*انحنا ناس الصفوه ناس الكوره
والمقصوره مازي ناس فلان
الشينتم منكوره
منايام ماجد وبريمه الاسطوره
حاشاهو الزعيم 
ماجابلو زول ماسوره 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نحنا اسياد بلد...ما فينا زول ماسورة
مريخ النجوم...دوما دوام منصورة
العاب الزعيم كوره وكمان مقصوره
ملكنا العجب...ذاك الفتي الاسطورة 
نحن الزعامة اسيادا ....  ما مسجل في افريقيا صفرنا
مفخرة النجوم ..... من تبينا لمان عليها كبرنا
كيانات الزعيم كورة وكيوبوردات معاها حبرنا 
والينا العجيب  قال بيجيب اسد افريقيا يا حضرنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

انحنا ناس الصفوه ناس الكوره
والمقصوره مازي ناس فلان
الشينتم منكوره
من ايام ماجد وبريمه الاسطوره
حاشاهو الزعيم 
ماجابلو زول ماسوره 



ونحن الشفوت وقت الشفاتة تبقي الكورة
وقت الجد نهز وقت اللعب غيرنا هو الماسورة
مافينا زول غلبوا اللعب برد حرو في القارورة
اخوان الملك اسود  وتزأر صفوتنا في المقصورة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*كدي نحاول ياناس

حبينا الزعيم الخلي الرؤوس مرفوعه
جلاب الكؤوس جويه جات محموله
كضاب البيقول الذيو  في المقصوره
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ونحن الشفوت وقت الشفاتة تبقي الكورة
وقت الجد نهز وقت اللعب غيرنا هو الماسورة
مافينا زول غلبوا اللعب برد حرو في القارورة
اخوان الملك اسود  وتزأر صفوتنا في المقصورة




نصرالدين  الحبيب...الليلة عزف الحانو
ومريخنا الزعيم...في القمة عالي مكانو
نجوم  الزعيم........دوما دوام يتفانو
يهزمو اي تيم......لو حتي كان ميلانو:a12:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*محاولة بس 
مريخنا العظيم براهو للسودان جاب جوية
مانديلا شاهد والبشير معاهو سوية
وغيرو ابدا ماجابو جوية
كل ما يصلو ليها يجيبو لينا الفضية 
رايكم شنو :21:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

نصرالدين الحبيب...الليلة عزف الحانو
ومريخنا الزعيم...في القمة عالي مكانو
نجوم الزعيم........دوما دوام يتفانو
يهزمو اي تيم......لو حتي كان ميلانو:a12:



ود تمبول والحبايب جميع  ..  يلاكم لزعيمنا معاي نغني
قدر ما تقول فنان ... شن يساوي مع عزف العجب فني
نجوم الزعيم أوركسترا ... والصفوة في مدرجاتها تغني
يهزموا أي تيم ... وأنا لجويات الكؤوس معاك مستني
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

محاولة بس 
مريخنا العظيم براهو للسودان جاب جوية
مانديلا شاهد والبشير معاهو سوية
وغيرو ابدا ماجابو جوية
كل ما يصلو ليها يجيبو لينا الفضية 
رايكم شنو :21:




عاجبنا الزعيم.... و الحقيقة حقيقة
الهليل وصيف...لو حتي فات الليقا
عيساوي اخوي...ان كان لقينا طريقة
نلتقي بالريال...نحرق فريقو حريقة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الله الله الله
ودتمبول ونصر الدين ماشاء الله عليكم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					


عاجبنا الزعيم.... و الحقيقة حقيقة
الهليل وصيف...لو حتي فات الليقا
عيساوي اخوي...ان كان لقينا طريقة
نلتقي بالريال...نحرق فريقو حريقة



ما شاء الله والله رهيب انت
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

كدي نحاول ياناس

حبينا الزعيم الخلي الرؤوس مرفوعه
جلاب الكؤوس جويه جات محموله
كضاب البيقول الذيو  في المقصوره




حاول يا ياسر واعشق فريق.. النجمة
الابدع في النزال وتكتك اصول الهجمة
مبدعنا العجب روعة وفنون منسجمة
يرجم بالشمال...ما احلي عندو الرجمة:bluegrab:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الليلة الراس خربان وكديستو نايمة بنجيك راجعين 
حاجة سريعة ...

ما قالو الزعيـــم ولا زايعنو ناس الحــــــلة 
اسم الرشاشات قديم فوق الطشت تغرف الحلة 
ناس شمال العرضة خابرين المدكــــــن جوة
ريحة الشمار والتــــوم الكرهن خــــلق الله 
كان سويتو قون وعلقتـــــو فية مظلـــــة 
الدخلـــــت فيكم اصــــلو ما بتنحــــــــــلة
*

----------


## hamdi73

*مريخنا العجيب الديمة رافع رأســـــــنا
فى أحلك ظروف نديهو نحن حماســــنا
الحضرى و كمال الفى العرين حراسنا
نضرب بالتقيل أخماسنا ورا أسداســـنا
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الليلة الراس خربان وكديستو نايمة بنجيك راجعين 
حاجة سريعة ...

ما قالو الزعيـــم ولا زايعنو ناس الحــــــلة 
اسم الرشاشات قديم فوق الطشت تغرف الحلة 
ناس شمال العرضة خابرين المدكــــــن جوة
ريحة الشمار والتــــوم الكرهن خــــلق الله 
كان سويتو قون وعلقتـــــو فية مظلـــــة 
الدخلـــــت فيكم اصــــلو ما بتنحــــــــــلة




مجد الدين ياخوي انشاءالله تمام والحالة مستورة
جيتنا داخل ساي لاشايل معاك قلم... ولا طبشوره
ممكن نشارك الشغله هني........ ما محصوره
جيب العقاب وابدع في فنون ........... الكوره
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

مريخنا العجيب الديمة رافع رأســـــــنا
فى أحلك ظروف نديهو نحن حماســــنا
الحضرى و كمال الفى العرين حراسنا
نضرب بالتقيل أخماسنا ورا أسداســـنا




الليلة الزعيم...ياحمدي زاد اعدادو
واخوان الملك...جد يا الحبيب بترادو
مين الزيو مين...دوما يدك اندادو
غلب عديل مافي هليل واقف قصادو
*

----------


## hamdi73

*يا الناس البعيدة مريخنا فيهو المــتعة 
و العجب العجيب باصاتو زى اللسعـة
راجى الحريف كورة ومعاها السرعــة
حيّر للمعز بى قون سريع زى خدعــة
*

----------


## hamdi73

*أدونا همتكم معانا جدعة وجدعتين ناساً حال زين .
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

يا الناس البعيدة مريخنا فيهو المــتعة 
و العجيب العجيب باصاتو زى اللسعة
راجى الحريف كورة ومعاها السرعــة
حير للمعز بى قون سريع زى خدعة




حمدي يا خوي......خليها بس مستورة
مريخنا الزعيم...بيهو النفوس مسرورة
محبوبنا الزعيم...منو الفرق مذعورة
من جيل ماجد بعرفو فنون   الكوره

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استنفار صفوي في حب الزعيم المريخ
غايتو مستمتعين جنس استمتاع بالغزل المريخي ده
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

كدي نحاول ياناس

حبينا الزعيم الخلي الرؤوس مرفوعه
جلاب الكؤوس جويه جات محموله
كضاب البيقول الذيو في المقصوره



 
هيييييييييييععععععع
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

هيييييييييييععععععع




مرحب بي ياسر..مرحب حباب جدعاتو
اكتب بي بمزاج...فنك نحب كلماتو
يا جواندي اخوي مريخنا  راقية صفاتو
يغلب كل تيم...لو حتي انتر ذاتو
:019:
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الطيب  تعال  انضم وقول فى النجمة
مريخ الفخار  عالى ومكانه القمة 
كوكبة من نجوم وصفوة جميع الامة 
ما  بنقدر  نبوح غالبانا  فيه الكلمة 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فى السلك
					

الطيب  تعال  انضم وقول فى النجمة
مريخ الفخار  عالى ومكانه القمة 
كوكبة من نجوم وصفوة جميع الامة 
ما  بنقدر  نبوح غالبانا  فيه الكلمة 



موجود في الصميم...للنجمه اكتب واهدي
مريخنا  الزعيم....انا ليهو بعلن ودي
مين الزيو مين...من اجلو خضتا تحدي
يا عاش الزعيم في السلك اتقبل حبي 
*

----------


## hamdi73

*مريخنا الزعيم الفى الأصل فـــــــنان
لاعبينوا الحراف متعة وكمان أقوان
دايماً فى الأفق عاشق كمان ولــهان
معروف للجميع فى أغلب البـــــلدان
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مريخنا الزعيم الخاتي الكاسات في ناديهو
مابيلحقوك ناس صفراً حتي الحساب قاديهو
البعرف الزعيم بيقطع من جليدو ويديهو
الزعيم عجب الملك و الجمال واليهو
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*مريخنا الزعيم ما فيهو أى كـلام
بالجهد و العطاء أفكارو لى قدام
بالخير الكتير و بى سنة الأسلام
مشهور بالفرح كاساتو هى تمام
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

مريخنا الزعيم الفى الأصل فـــــــنان
لاعبينوا الحراف متعة وكمان أقوان
دايماً فى الأفق عاشق كمان ولــهان
معروف للجميع فى أغلب البـــــلدان



شوف عيني الزعيم...غلب الهليل كنداكا
بالسحر الحلال.....فاق المفاتن وفاتا
راجي الغتيت....دنكل كويرتو وشاتا
قون بس بسكويت...هدفو التقول شكولاته
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مريخنا الزعيم الخاتي الكاسات في ناديهو
مابيلحقوك ناس صفراً حتي الحساب قاديهو
البعرف الزعيم بيقطع من جليدو ويديهو
الزعيم عجب الملك و الجمال واليهو



ابكيت  الوطن....ياقاروره خمسه كتيرة
لو عقلك فطن...ما كان فضحته الديرة
موبوتو ليه قسيت...اهداف حقيقة غزيرة
مازيمبي  الغتيت...سواها شينة عويرة 
*

----------


## الصادق

*             حبينا الزعيم من نعومة اظفارنا
             زينتنا الزعيم وزينة جميع اقطارنا
             من محل الكؤوس زعيمنا وابل امطارنا
            وفارقنا الصفر ساكن قريب فى جوارنا  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*ما اصدق الكلمات 
فى النجم حين تصاغ 
حبا من الاعماق 
صدقا بغير نفاق 
*

----------


## الصادق

*     يا الطيب بعيد انشاالله الفقر من دارنا
     ومابساوى الهلال ربع عشر معشارنا
    من ناس بوما نلبس بى حلال دولارنا
    قالوا مفلسين هاكم بواقى شعارنا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

     يا الطيب بعيد انشاالله الفقر من دارنا
     ومابساوى الهلال ربع عشر معشارنا
    من ناس بوما نلبس بى حلال دولارنا
    قالوا مفلسين هاكم بواقى شعارنا



ههههههههههه
قوووووووويه
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*مريخ السعد فيه الطرب و الكـــــورة
أستادو الجميل الفيهو أجمل صــورة
فى كل الأمور إدارتو قايمة بى دورة
ما ناقصنا شئ و عندنا المقصـــورة
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

     يا الطيب بعيد انشاالله الفقر من دارنا
     ومابساوى الهلال ربع عشر معشارنا
    من ناس بوما نلبس بى حلال دولارنا
    قالوا مفلسين هاكم بواقى شعارنا



يالصادق اخوي اديك كمان  حقيقه
الضربو الفلس وصبحت جيوبو نضيفه
قمبلتو الكضب طلعت فشنك خليفه
السجل منير والتاج اكيد عيونو كفيفه
*

----------


## hamdi73

*يا الطيب تعال نحنا اللعب أســــيادوا
دايماً فى الفهم محددين أبعــــــــادوا
نضرب للعدو نحنا جوة أستـــــــادوا
كاساتنا الزمان تحكيلنا عن أمجادوا
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

مريخ السعد فيه الطرب و الكـــــورة
أستادو الجميل الفيهو أجمل صــورة
فى كل الأمور إدارتو قايمة بى دورة
ما ناقصنا شئ و عندنا المقصـــورة




حمدي يا اخوي...تبقي الحقيقة حقيقة
العجب الحريف...بالجد مكانو الليقا
مريخنا زعيم...ونجومو زاهية بريقا
فن مذداد جمال...والعاب جميلة انيقة
*

----------


## الصادق

* يا الطيب أخوى هاك منى نصيحة
والمكتولة قالوا ما بتلفت للصيحة
مو عيب الفلس وتسجيل العباد تمليحة
عيب الجرسة من جوعا بيانو فضيحة
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

 يا الطيب أخوى هاك منى نصيحة
والمكتولة قالوا ما بتلفت للصيحة
مو عيب الفلس وتسجيل العباد تمليحة
عيب الجرسة من جوعا بيانو فضيحة



 اخي الصادق ما شاء الله عليك
*

----------


## الصادق

*العجب العجيب زولا قدل بعديلو 
وما يجرى العجب الكورة هى التمشيلو
ثابت فى الوسط أوعة من تبديلو
ونحن مع العجب بى باصة كاسنا نشيلو
*

----------


## الصادق

*العجب العجيب كيفن بيمشى الليق
والدهب الأصيل النار تزيدو بريق
ما فهمت العيار الفى الفنيلة ام زيق
لى تمبولك ارجع وشوف لك هناك فريق
ولى تمبولك ارجع وشوف لك هناك فريق
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

العجب العجيب كيفن بيمشى الليق
والدهب الأصيل النار تزيدو بريق
ما فهمت العيار الفى الفنيلة ام زيق
لى تمبولك ارجع وشوف لك هناك فريق
ولى تمبولك ارجع وشوف لك هناك فريق



شكلك يا الصادق قريت جدعتي غلط في فرق بين الليق
والليقا الاسبانيه برشلونه وغيرها
مهما كان يكون...عجبنا عالي مكانو
كم سحر العيون...دوزن وتر الحانو
نكتب مفردات...ننثر حروفنا عشانو
ياالصادق اخوي...احسن نحب امثالو


*

----------


## الصادق

*عذرا يا صديق حب العجب وغوشنا
نغلط فى الحروف أظننا ادروشنا
فى ريدة النجم نسكت نسوى درشنا
ياالطيب يمين كضب البقول بهبشنا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*صفوة وأجمل شيم الاخلاق مهنتنا
مايغرك  لو من مجاراة اللئم سكتنا
شفوت لو قمنا القزم ياباها سكتنا 
العحب العجيب متوج ملك مملكتنا
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

عذرا يا صديق حب العجب وغوشنا
نغلط فى الحروف أظننا ادروشنا
فى ريدة النجم نسكت نسوى درشنا
ياالطيب يمين كضب البقول بهبشنا




مافي عذر بينا الحبيب الصادق
شعرك جميل سيوف ومدارق
اسرد قولك ماتخلي الناس تتاوق
 حب الزعيم طشش عيون الصادق 


نحنا زعامة بلد...وزعامة عموم الكورة
الخصم انجلد...وناس ديدا جد مقهورة
عجبنا الملك...لاعب حريف واسطورة
شن جاب الملك...للقاروره والماسورة 
*

----------


## hamdi73

*ما قولناكم زمان الكورة تب حقتـــنا
و الفعل القبيح والله ما بشــــــــبهنا
لو عن الكؤوس جبناها و أستمتعنا
ماشين للأمام ما فى حاجة بترجعنا
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

ما قولناكم زمان الكورة تب حقتـــنا
و الفعل القبيح والله ما بشــــــــبهنا
لو عن الكؤوس جبناها و أستمتعنا
ماشين للأمام ما فى حاجة بترجعنا




مريخنا العظيم فوق الجميع والحاسد
من زمناً بعيد كان العنيد والجامد
ما بكوس الشُكر أصلو الودِع مُتحامِد
صياد الكُؤوس سيد الكفر الديمة متواجد 
*

----------


## الصادق

*مريخنا العظيم فوق الجميع بى فنو
وجمهورو الوسيم لى لعبو طربوا وغنوا
يوم خبت الهلال طقاهو طير جنو
تنَى القهوة راجى ، البكري فنجان هنو 
*

----------


## الصادق

*شاحد الله الكريم موسمنا يكتر خيرو
حسام البدرى يثبت وما يتم تغييرو
الشَرَك المحكم لى تقبض طيرو
بنمعط ريشو يا الطيب عليك تحميرو
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مريخنا الأسد البيزأر علي كيفو
فوق رقاب الفر  مسلط سيفو
كم ضوق حمام هرسو ونتيفو
الفايتين الحدود بيغادي علي الخط اخير يقيفو
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*مريخ السعد نصبح عليهو بالفرحــــــــة
نسعد فى وجودو بى قلوب منشرحــــــة
برسم فى الأفق بى صورتو أجمل لوحة
فى داخلو العقيدة و الفضيلة السمـــحة
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

مريخ السعد نصبح عليهو بالفرحــــــــة
نسعد فى وجودو بى قلوب منشرحــــــة
برسم فى الأفق بى صورتو أجمل لوحة
فى داخلو العقيدة و الفضيلة السمـــحة




حمدي يا اصيل...تسلم كتير يا غالي
مريخنا الجميل...في القمة دوما عالي
يا حمدي اخوي...اسرد وقول طوالي
عاش الزعيمد...عاش الرئيس الوالي
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					


حمدي يا اصيل...تسلم كتير يا غالي
مريخنا الجميل...في القمة دوما عالي
يا حمدي اخوي...اسرد وقول طوالي
عاش الزعيم...و عاش الرئيس الوالي




يا الطيب أخوى كلامك سمح بالحيل
تنثر فى الدرر و شعرك مقفى جميل
كورتنا الجميلة المافى ليها مـــثيل
دايماً للأصالة و للمعانى دليـــــــــل
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكورين كتير قدر ما اتجادعتو واتلميتو
 سمح الغناء وسمح الزول البيجيه بيتو
ظاهر حب الزعيم مغروس فيكم من تبيتو
أصلوا الزعيم فريقنا البطل الزائع صيتو
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					


يا الطيب أخوى كلامك سمح بالحيل
تنثر فى الدرر و شعرك مقفى جميل
كورتنا الجميلة المافى ليها مـــثيل
دايماً للأصالة و للمعانى دليـــــــــل




فى وصف الفريق قول وجر... النمة
ادخل فى الغريق خليك عالى.. الهمة
حمدي ياخوي قول للهليل عاد بالذمة
لاحظ للفرق بين السفوح.... والقمة
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مشكورين كتير قدر ما اتجادعتو واتلميتو
 سمح الغناء وسمح الزول البيجيه بيتو
ظاهر حب الزعيم مغروس فيكم من تبيتو
أصلوا الزعيم فريقنا البطل الزائع صيتو




بندور التلاقي يكون في ساعة خير

ونساعد بعض .. وكمان نساعد الغير

نمد إيدينا بيضا ..ونتفادى للتقصير

وزول الزعيم..نفداهو بدون تأخير
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

بندور التلاقي يكون في ساعة خير

ونساعد بعض .. وكمان نساعد الغير

نمد إيدينا بيضا ..ونتفادى للتقصير

وزول الزعيم..نفداهو بدون تأخير



زول الزعيم ظاهر كرموا قبال الخلوق تتلما 
ان سمع كوراك تلقاه قدام عالي الهمة

اخو اخوان ولزوم وقت ينادوه ماهو مسمي 
كل الاسوم هولو مدام اسم الزعيم اتسمي
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

زول الزعيم ظاهر كرموا قبال الخلوق تتلما 
ان سمع كوراك تلقاه قدام عالي الهمة

اخو اخوان ولزوم وقت ينادوه ماهو مسمي 
كل الاسوم هولو مدام اسم الزعيم اتسمي





فوقك يازعيـــــــــــــم مابيكمل نمي
حبك من تبيت صغير سرى في دمي
كم فرحت قلوب وزلت غمي وهمي
تستاهل يمين نفخر بيك أنا ودعمي
*

----------


## أبراهيم وسيلة

*الزوق والفهم عند الزعيم من بدري
لو درتو القديم بالله أرجع وأقري
مريخنا العظيم ساطع بدر متجلي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*معشوق الزعيم مو صبي كرتلة
ومحترف الزعيم نجم ماجابهو من حلة
قائد الزعيم ملك ما بفرتقوه بالشلة 
استاده  مفخرة مافيه عربيةً تقوم منفلة
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*
يا هــلالاب كفى وكتر الكـــلام خلوه 
العام الجديد قرب  وابداعنا بتشوفوه 

بتشوفو الحزن والحال صعب تلقوهو 

كل واحــداً هناك يبكي ويقالد اخوهو
*

----------


## الصادق

*حداشر بعد ألفين حبابا الجاتنا
يا عشرة الحزين كملت معاك دمعاتنا
فرسان النزال الزينو كشوفاتنا
بشتنوا بالهلال وجيبولنا جوياتنا
*

----------


## الصادق

*حداشر بعد ألفين حبابا الجات
ومادايرين محلى عشمنا جويات
بطولة الأندية الفيها خواجات 
ميسها بندخلو وبموتوا رشاشات

*

----------


## hamdi73

*قاصدكم عديل يا ناسنا ناس أون لايـن
جايين بالدرب لا بنتشابى لا بنعــــــاين
لو الأحتفال اليوم خمسة ظاهر و باين
همنا فى الزعيم ما فينا زولاً خـــــاين
*

----------


## hamdi73

*الأحتفال الفات إجتمعنا و إتلاقيــــــــــــــنا
و كان فى أغلبو كلمات جميلة رزيـــــــنة
ما كان ناقصوا شئ و كل الشباب حولّينا
كان طابعو الأخوة و كلمات صداقة حنينة
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انا يادوب عرفت ليه الزعيم سيد البلد وسيد افريقيا....لانه عشاقه امثالكم...تسلموا ودمتم زخرا للوطن وللزعيم
*

----------


## الصادق

*ياالطيب أخوى شايفك رفعت الراية
ناس حمدى الجسور شربوك محاية
الشايل الكلاش مابتهرشه عصاية
ويا حليل التحدى بقت حكايته حكاية
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

شوف عيني الزعيم...غلب الهليل كنداكا
بالسحر الحلال.....فاق المفاتن وفاتا
راجي الغتيت....دنكل كويرتو وشاتا
قون بس بسكويت...هدفو التقول شكولاته



بسكويت ساآآآآكت ؟؟
ده توقيع الصفوىزآآآآآآتو !!
:wrd::wrd::wrd:
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

ياالطيب أخوى شايفك رفعت الراية
ناس حمدى الجسور شربوك محاية
الشايل الكلاش مابتهرشه عصاية
ويا حليل التحدى بقت حكايته حكاية



 
يا الصادق خليهو الطيب بدور إرتـاح
ممكن كان مساهر أو نايم الصــــــباح
شايلين للعزيمة و للأرادة ســـــــــلاح
لو غلطنا نحنا نسينا طالبين السـماح
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

قاصدكم عديل يا ناسنا ناس أون لايـن
جايين بالدرب لا بنتشابى لا بنعــــــاين
لو الأحتفال اليوم خمسة ظاهر و باين
همنا فى الزعيم ما فينا زولاً خـــــاين



 
يوم خمسة عيد ميلادك يامنبر الأحباب
نتلم جميع ويتقابلو الأصحاب
يتلألأ نجم ضواي يشق كل سحاب
يكون همنا الزعيم الباقي لينا محراب
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

ياالطيب أخوى شايفك رفعت الراية
ناس حمدى الجسور شربوك محاية
الشايل الكلاش مابتهرشه عصاية
ويا حليل التحدى بقت حكايته حكاية




يالصادق عيب تقول الطيب طفش فزه
انا ود تمبول القلب حديد وما بهتزه
بقدل عديل وقلعتنا    مجد   العزه
وان حرت عديل شافعنا جدع البزة 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ان حر الكلام فوق عشق الزعيم بطرق سيفي
كل المخذول يقيف بعيد اصل الهليل وصيفي
وقت كرم الزعيم جواد بنفسي بكرم ضيفي
المابدور الكتال بلفظوا من  بحري وانضف قيفي
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

ياالطيب أخوى شايفك رفعت الراية
ناس حمدى الجسور شربوك محاية
الشايل الكلاش مابتهرشه عصاية
ويا حليل التحدى بقت حكايته حكاية



بقوم بالتحدي الليله هسي وبكره:wulsh2n010937esxh8:
مريخنا الزعيم...قوة وحماسة وشدة
الصادق يا حبيب...ليك السلام يمتدا
صاحبك مو بعيد...بس الا فات يتغدا:wrd:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ود تمبول ما يضيق نفسك مهما بوستك حر
الصادق  ما بيدور يكون في الساحة وانت بي برة
دايرين نظم الجميع فوق الزعيم نجمع كل درة
يتلألأ نجم الزعيم ونتهادي نحن بفرح ومسرة
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*الساده الاعضاء المجادعين كل سنه وانتو طيبين 
وانشالله هذا العام والاعوام البعده اعولم بطولات 
داخليه وخارجيه
ملحوظه صغيره

عدم تواجدي في الفتره المسائيه لايعتبر انسحاب او غيره اتواجد طول الفتره الصباحيه ويمتد التواصل حتي صلاة المغرب بتوقيت السودان الابيض
الفمليون مليار مرحب بابداعات الصفوه نريد هذه الخيمه مرجع ابداع الصفوه في حب الزعيم فلن يتوقف مدنا في حب الزعيم ولكم كل الود
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ناس الهليل شن جابو فوق الكوره
خلوها النجوم كاساتها ديك.. مذكورة
مانديلا العظيم كاساتوديك .محظورة
والدهب اللمع ذكراهو تب..عيكورة
*

----------


## ميدو1

*نصر الدين وصادق  والزعيم الطيب 
حمدى  وكل  رفاقنا عامكم سعيدا طيب  
*

----------


## الصادق

*العام الجديد هلت علينا بشايرو 
والوالى الرئيس فى الدنيا قلوا نظايرو
القاصدنا كضاب ما بسوى الدايرو
والبنخربو نحن مابلقى زولا يضايرو
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فوق حب الزعيم دايماً بجود نظمي
وفوق عشق الزعيم دايما بجدد عزمي
لي غير الزعيم يانفيستي أوعاك تلتزمي
معاك الرجم والراجمات أوعاك ما تنهزمي
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*الرائع الصادق الرائع نصر الدين الرائع في السلك 
كل سنه وانتو طيبين وانشالله تامين ولامين
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كل سنة طيبن يا البي جاي وبي غادي
حالف يمين لو لي مراد ارسلكم بالرادي
عاجبني عضو المنبر أب طبعاً ولوف وهادي
يا قارئ أنت العضو المقصود وياك من اسيادي
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

ناس الهليل شن جابو فوق الكوره
خلوها النجوم كاساتها ديك.. مذكورة
مانديلا العظيم كاساتوديك .محظورة
والدهب اللمع ذكراهو تب..عيكورة



 
ناس الهليل جابولنا حاجة عجيبة
حكام الهجين والله أشنى مصيبة
الفكوها ناس حمص صعب تركيبا
خلينا من ناس غرفتين وزريبة
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

الرائع الصادق الرائع نصر الدين الرائع في السلك 
كل سنه وانتو طيبين وانشالله تامين ولامين



و أنت طيب و الجميع كذلك و لو أنو أسمى ما مذكور بين هؤلاء الصفوة لكن لكم تحياتى جميعاً .
*

----------


## الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

فوق حب الزعيم دايماً بجود نظمي
وفوق عشق الزعيم دايما بجدد عزمي
لي غير الزعيم يانفيستي أوعاك تلتزمي
معاك الرجم والراجمات أوعاك ما تنهزمي



(طاعمة جد يا نصر )


فوق حب الزعيم دايما بجود قولى
وفوق حب الزعيم أنا روحى تب مى هولى
المابى الزعيم والله تب مو زولى
وحاكمنا الزعيم وفينا حكمو شمولى
*

----------


## الصادق

*ناس خيمة الزعيم ليكم تحية عموم
الجادع معانا والبى حمانا بحوم 
نصحى مع الزعيم تانى مافيش نوم
وخذلان الزعيم والله أكبر لوم
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

و أنت طيب و الجميع كذلك و لو أنو أسمى ما مذكور بين هؤلاء الصفوة لكن لكم تحياتى جميعاً .



الحبيب حمدي كل سنه وانت طيب انا ما نسيتك انت اساسي قبال الكراسي انت الاساس وسيد الجلد والراس
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

(طاعمة جد يا نصر )


فوق حب الزعيم دايما بجود قولى
وفوق حب الزعيم أنا روحى تب مى هولى
المابى الزعيم والله تب مو زولى
وحاكمنا الزعيم وفينا حكمو شمولى



 فوق حب الزعيم دايما بقولي قصايد
ياهو امل البلد اللي المكارم سايد
 قوون المابريده في حسابي اوف سايد
وحاكمنا عشق الزعيم وفينا هو السايد
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

الحبيب حمدي كل سنه وانت طيب انا ما نسيتك انت اساسي قبال الكراسي انت الاساس وسيد الجلد والراس




مشكور الحبيب دايماً كلامك خـير
أسرد للكلام و كل الأمور بتســير
أعذرنى فى أجتماع ما بتكلم كتير


تحياتى نحن الآن فى الأجتماع الخاص بإحتفالات المنبر سأعود لاحقاً .
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					


مشكور الحبيب دايماً كلامك خـير
أسرد للكلام و كل الأمور بتســير
أعذرنى فى أجتماع ما بتكلم كتير


تحياتى نحن الآن فى الأجتماع الخاص بإحتفالات المنبر سأعود لاحقاً .




احب سوداني امريكا ماهمانه
احب الكوره وجنوب العرضه مكانه
احب النجمه دايما عضيم شانه
احب الهليل في اولي حضانه
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*حليل امبيلي .... راح في شمار
سادومبا داك أصبح منقطع أخبار
وقاروره في أعصابو كان منهار
وبعد الجَلِد كان ببكي ليل ونهار
صوت العنج ضرباتو زي النار
زول جَرَيَ ووراهو شفنا غُبار
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*نصر الدين ياخوي مرحب حباب الدافي
الارباب عجيب...يا حليلو اصبح مافي
في حب الزعيم...نكتب حروفنا قوافي
في ساعة النزال...للهليل ردنا شافي
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*نحنا اسياد بلد...الليلة بكرة وهسي
نقهر كل بلد...لو حتي كان تيم ميسي
يا الهليل المهلهل...احسن تندد وترثي
مادام فريقكم فيهو يهودي فليكسي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

نصر الدين ياخوي مرحب حباب الدافي
الارباب عجيب...يا حليلو اصبح مافي
في حب الزعيم...نكتب حروفنا قوافي
في ساعة النزال...للهليل ردنا شافي



ود تمبول أخوي مرحبتين حباب البدري
واسد افريقيا العجيب رقاص يمين الحضري
الدافي الرهيب كتم عشم  الهليل البدري
وقال من غير نجمة زعيم مابشيل صدري
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*راجي السريع عمل الدفاع فتاشه
قشاهم جميع تحلف تقول مقشاشة
ديدا  ارتبك مبدعنا شاتا وناشا
مشت علي الشباك حاشا خاشا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ود تمبول أخوي سيب الهليل لي ناسو
مين غير الزعيم بالجو بيحضر كاسو
تنقد زريبة الهليل ونحن الزعيم حراسو
المابي ريدة الزعيم اخير يفتش راسو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الداير يشوف حلاة قون راجي  سريع
يبحث يشوف الصفوي سواه لييييه توقيع
تحلف يمين المعز بي وراها نفيستو تضيع
قون من نص الدائرة ومعاها باي نق تربيع
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هنا الكلام جميل والنضم رصين يا حلاتو
من زمننا طويل بدور حب الزعيم في ذاتو
عاش الزعيم علم لنجومه  الحيين والماتو
بحب البساسق لي دار الزعيم واتقطعت نعلاتو
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*شعر نصر الدين...قشطة وكمان طحنية
وباصات  العجب...موزونة مية المية
الهليل عجيب...خليهو بس بالنية
مازيمبي شحن الشباك طعميه
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*
نصرالدين سلام...ليك يا حبيب نهديهو
ويا حمدي .....مريخنا  مافي شبيهو
يا الصادق اخوي...قول لي نصر  وريهو
تيم الهليل خلاص...بالجد عرفنا الفيهو 
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*نحنا زعامة بلد جد.. بالفعل والقول
نحنا اهل صدام نهوي النزال والهول
ملكنا العجب ... مستنطق الفوتبول
مرجح دفاع الكنقو وداهم لي تمبول
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*بكره نعاود  نصر الدين ويا الصادق ويا حمدي ما تقصرو بكر ه احلي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

بكره نعاود نصر الدين ويا الصادق ويا حمدي ما تقصرو بكر ه احلي



 القلوب شواهد أنا كنت جاي أكتب نفس المعني
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*أحبابى فرسان الخيمة لكم خالص ودى وتقديرى . كانت فرصة لتنشيط الذاكرة ألى جانب مطالعة إنتاج جميل قدمه الجميع . المجادعة اليومية تفقد المسدار روعته المدهشة . أقترح أن نربط الخيمة بإنتصارات المريخ ومناسباته السعيدة تحت مسمى (خيمة الإنتصار ) . اليومين الفاتوا إتمرنا كويس ولياقة تمام وجاهزين إنشاالله ناس سكواها ينستروا معانا والله ناس الهليل إلا يشوفوا ليهم بلد .  
*

----------


## hamdi73

*أنا كمان بقترح المواصلة على نفس البوست لكن عبر المناسبات المختلفة للزعيم ، و الله فعلاً تمرين تنشيطى للذاكرة بعد إنقطاع دام لسنوات تسلموا يا شباب . 

و دمتم بخير .
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*والله يا حمدي فكره جميله بس خلي ناس الاداره يثبتوهو لينا
*

----------

